# Sticky  GIVEAWAY! Enter To Win New Cutech Bench Top Jointer



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

We have partnered with *Cutech Tool LLC* to give away a Model 40160H-CT bench top jointer with the new new spiral cutterhead .

To enter, simply respond to this thread with your answer to the following question.

*Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*

On *October 19, 2015* we will do a random drawing to select a winner.



> With its newly redesigned spiral type cutterhead featuring 12 2-sided inserts you get a great finish and tear out is reduced due to better chip evacuation through its included 2 ½” dust port. The one piece 4 3/8” high by 19 5/8” adjustable fence can be tilted from 90 to 135 degrees with ease. The cast infeed and outfeed tables can easily be leveled if the need occurs and the cutterhead guard spring tension is also adjustable. It has a 6” width capacity and 1/8” maximum depth capacity and sports 30” of total table length for those longer boards. At about 40 lbs, and with a 120 VOLT 10 AMP motor, it’s tough and easy to transport the job site if necessary. Push blocks and the tools necessary for rotating or replacing the cutter tips are included! Model 40160H-CT


_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't have one but would like to. My Shopsmith jointer is a PIA use.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

All right, I'm in!

I don't have a benchtop unit, I have a floor standing 6 inch model. I am always looking for space saving options, and if this jointer is as good as Mike says, I would like to see if it can compare to my current one. It would be much easier to store the smaller unit, and the spiral cutterhead appeals to the tool junkie in me.

Lately my projects have been 'smaller', so the shorter table lengths may no longer be that big of an issue. More than willing to give it a shot!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I do not have a jointer but would like to have one as I anticipate more woodworking that would require using one. Put my name in the hat. Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Spencer Mings (Nov 4, 2007)

I do not have a jointer and don't have room for one right now. My tablesaw and drillpress go unused but I hope to use them by next summer.


----------



## Europa (May 10, 2012)

I do not have any jointer, and any woodworking equipment would be welcome.Thanks


----------



## ken.dowswell (May 22, 2015)

I don't have a jointer, but when gluing boards together I am looking for that fine edge. I have a small shop and this jointer is the perfect fit.


----------



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, would love this in my "small" shop. Now using only hand plane for jointer work. Count me in.


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

No I dont have one and Yes it would be a great addition to my small shop in the house I just purchased.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I do not currently have a benchtop model jointer, but had one before buying a long-bed. But...like most other large tools, the long-bed has to be wheeled into position to work so unless i've got a big project going i work around it. I would either use this for small runs, or more likely "loan" it to a local guy that gives away about 1,000 toys each year. I normally process a lot of stock for him, but he still does a lot with sand paper so he doesn't have to "bother" me. This would be perfect for what Jack does, and would support his mission.

earl


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

No, I do not currently have a benchtop jointer. I would like one because the jointer that I do have is only a 4" model.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have had a Delta 37-070 bench top for some 5 years. It has always been loud, loud, loud, but in the last year there is a 0.05" bow in the center of everything. I've gone through the adjustments without full success. This isn't horrible for items going to the planer, but not good for edge gluing stuff like cutting boards.

Bench top is all that will fit in my garage shop and is fine for what I make.

Enter me!

Steve.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

A bench top unit would be big enough for the work I currently do and would give some much needed space in the shop.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't have a jointer because my shop size is limited and they were always too big and took up a lot of room. The idea of a bench top jointer is appealing and perfect for the projects I do.


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

I currently have have a 25 yr old (approx) Ryobi 6" bench top jointer. It has served me fine (not a ton of use) but is extremely loud and would like to replace with another bench top unit, as my shop is a quite small 13' square area in the basement. Thanks for the opportunity! 

Wes


----------



## russde (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a freestanding 70's era 6" Craftsman...would love a benchtop unit that could outperform my current one with a smaller presence in my shop...not to mention that I bet it is quieter too.
Russ


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Hi!*



jmings said:


> I do not have a jointer and don't have room for one right now. My tablesaw and drillpress go unused but I hope to use them by next summer.


Hey, Jerry; welcome to the funhouse!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great contest! There should be a skill testing question(?)...
I won't enter 'cause I have _nowhere_ to put it, and I'm sure I'd win.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I don't have a jointer yet and think a bench type would help my situation as I've maxed out my line of credit after listening to you guys on the forum , and now there's no room for a full size one with all the other crap in the way


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" I've maxed out my line of credit after listening to you guys on the forum..."

Wait...what?!!! You did that all by yourself. (If you had listened to _me_ , you'd be married by now and_ she'd_ be controlling your spending... ;0 )


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> " I've maxed out my line of credit after listening to you guys on the forum..."
> 
> Wait...what?!!! You did that all by yourself. (If you had listened to _me_ , you'd be married by now and_ she'd_ be controlling your spending... ;0 )


:lol: 
So you guys are paying attention


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

>I have been using this jointer all day! Really nice. My son came in my shop and could care less about woodworking
and said, "man that is a cool little machine, it's so quiet compared to all of your other machines". I have not maxed
out yet, slowly getting the boys off of my payroll!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Bench top Jointer*

I own a 6" floor model but would love a bench top if for no other reason than space saving. Sounds like a good deal to me, so, put me in coach. I don't smoke...>


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I already own a combined planer jointer in my major shop. It isn't heated though and I've got a smaller shop in my basement that due to space limits is primarily benchtop tools. This little jointer would fit nicely there, and the spiral blade + lower noise output has me intrigued. When the weather turns cold I much prefer to work indoors so this little jointer would make a nice addition there. I also test and recommend tools for the model shop and larger furniture shop I teach in, and if this little jointer can withstand a little abuse it might be perfect for our university model shop. 

4D


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I am in. I have a Delta 160 which looks like the same unit but would definitely like to see how the spiral heads work.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

I currently do not have a jointer. Would love one this size. It would be perfect for my small shop. My next two major purchases will be a jointer and benttop planer.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

I do not own a bench top jointer and would love to own one because they are small.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I do not have a joiner and this looks like a very nice size for my messy shop.
Allen


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

I would very much appreciate a small benchtop jointer for my small workshop. My last jointer was a floor standing Craftsman unit of 4" size, but it went missing in an out-of-state move from Illinois. I am not very good with the hand plane so rely a lot on sanding joints. My small retiree income and budget prevents me from acquiring a new jointer.The cutter technology in this Cutech model sounds to be superior.
Enrico


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

No, but I will!


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

I've never owned a jointer, but it's nearing to the top of my shopping list and I'm thinking seriously about the CUTECH 40160H-CT. It would be a great addition to my shop.


----------



## wileyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

count me in, A tool like this would let me compete with most experts under the age of seven.


----------



## Sarge1948 (May 2, 2012)

No I do not have a jointer and would like to have one because right now I use my router table.


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I have to go to our clubs shop which is open only on Monday evening’s if I need to use a jointer. This would be very convenient to have a joiner in my shop here in South Carolina.


----------



## danne382 (Apr 20, 2011)

I could use a jointer


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Currently using split fence and router to clean edges. No room for floor model, benchtop would be great.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I do not currently own a bench-top jointer, but I'd like to own one as a space saver. I already have a 6'' floor model, but sometimes I want to set up my jointer at two different positions (not possible with one jointer, because of physics).


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I would like to own this jointer because of it's portability. Also having replaceable cutters are a plus. It looks like CUTECH has built a winner, and I am happy to be included in this drawing.


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

I used to have a craftsman benchtop that was a POJ, gave it to my nephew. Would love to have a good replacement. Count me in. Thanks


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't currently own a jointer. I am maxed out space wise and could never accommodate a floor model jointer. This would be perfect for my very limited shop space.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't have a jointer and never did, but have been watching craigslist for one. FREE... is well within my allotted price range. Good luck to all.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?

I don't own a bench jointer. I have a small shop and there just isn't room for a larger jointer, but jointed wood is what is required to do most decent projects, so having one would improve the workmanship of my projects greatly. I have a floor model jointer in the garage, but to use it for a small project means either walking through a cold winter or a hot, sweaty yard. 

--------------------------------------------​
I read the article on the Cutech jointer last week and think it was very generous of the owner to offer it as a prize on the Forum. Thank you! Hope he gets some serious business out of it. I really like that he has gone for that spiral cutter, can't wait to give it a spin! And I hope the winner will write a review--I think user reviews are one of the things I like best about the Router Forum.

Thinking about shavings collection on it, I think I'd build a base with two vertical ply sides to capture as much from the top and sides as possible while keeping the ends open to keep control of the workpiece. I'd been thinking about one of these for awhile and glad I learned about the advanced cutter head instead of getting one of the old, straight blade types.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't have own one yet nor do I own any jointer yet but plan on it someday.

Bryan


----------



## mcclellandan (Oct 23, 2012)

No do not have one but would be way cool to win one


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

I do not own a bench top jointer, but sure would love to have one to save space, especially for those small jobs. The spiral head cutter appeals to me.

Bob


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a 6" Delta jointer that has served me well for over 25 years. My garage is my shop so replacing with a benchtop model would free up some much needed space I could use for a larger bandsaw or drill press both of which are benchtop models.


----------



## rmox (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't currently own a bench type jointer but would you like to own one in the future. Why? Because I ain't got one!


----------



## dzempel (May 2, 2008)

I don't own one. However, a bench top jointer would be very useful for some of my smaller projects.


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't have a jointer and am definitely challenged for space. All the desktop units I've looked at in the big box stores look like toys, this one appears to be one that would work well for a serious hobbyist working on smaller projects. I'd give it a good home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought a used 6 inch Jet several years ago. It has worked well for me. However, a benchtop model would be really handy to have and take up a lot less space.


----------



## jbullockusanet (Nov 22, 2010)

*Need to get rid of my old wornout hand me down*

I have reviewed the market for jointer and this one really impresses me with its quality and features in a benchtop jointer. I have a small garage shop and room is limited. With this unit I feel I would have the best features in a benchtop jointer in a very limited space. The price point is excellent and with a spiral cutterhead it is an outstanding value.


----------



## ryan carlino (Dec 31, 2009)

A benchtop jointer seems to be the sweet spot for people working with smaller boards. The spiral head is a huge benefit if backed up with a motor. I'd like to be able to bring life back into my scraps by jointing them flat and getting them ready for joinery.


----------



## mikemikemi (Feb 6, 2011)

I do not own a bench top jointer but this one would fit perfect in my small shop.

Mike


----------



## jbmunro (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't own a benchtop jointer although it would be a very welcome addition to my basement "workshop"!

James


----------



## paul133 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't own one so put me in.:smile:


----------



## Fotog423 (Jul 19, 2006)

I currently do not have a jointer. I have always wanted one because right now I am using my router table with an offset fence to joint my pieces.


----------



## mlb (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have a jointer and don't really have room for a stationary unit. I'd like to have a benchtop jointer.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I have an old 6" blade type. Very difficult to adjust with precision. Floor model/castiron/HEAVY! Those are good enough reasons to want a new, updated (read spiral head cutter), light weight, stow away, rust-free model. Oh Yeah - Mike gives it his seal of approval. I'm in. Roy Drake.


----------



## dabob (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have a jointer and would love to have one, that being said I would not have room for a long bed jointer in the shop I have now so a bench top would be ideal for me.


----------



## Larry12 (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't have a jointer. I am currently using my router table to edge joint boards but nothing for the surface.


----------



## abbedo (Nov 28, 2008)

*I own a jointer*

I own an old 4" Craftsman joiner I bought in the 80's


----------



## Thebeas (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't currently have a jointer, but would love to have one to create square stock.


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm at the point I need a good jointer. Have always hesitated to purchase due to lack of room for a floor unit. A bench top would be great.


----------



## cseymour (Sep 18, 2009)

I do not have a jointer now. I do have a bunch of cupped boards that could become useful again with a jointer. 
I do some jointing by hand, but the tabletop one would be great to add to my small shop.

Thank you


----------



## 9lives (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a hand held jointer but I would like to have a small benchtop jointer. Easier to use than the hand held.


----------



## ladridi (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to have an 8" Jet-clone floor model (Geetech) that worked great. Moved, something had to give and the jointer was one of the tools left behind. Was planning on jointing using a combination of tablesaw sled and planer sled, but not really ideal. Would be interested in checking out this jointer to see if it is big enough for my daily usage (length more of an issue than width).


----------



## tludicke (May 23, 2010)

I don't have a bench jointer.

I would love to have one to help me rebuild my grandparent's old, white oak, rift sawn dining room table. A lot of family memories with that table.


----------



## woodhedf (Jun 2, 2011)

At present I have a very old floor standing model with an issue with the fence not maintain square, and it also takes up more space than is practical, and so I would be delighted to receive this new bench top jointer with the spiral cutter head


----------



## mancave (Dec 8, 2009)

I do not have a jointer and have lusted for one for a long time. I have a small shop that would be enhanced with your benchtop jointer. I work with smaller boards than most I suppose and do not want to cramp my space with a large jointer. So yes, by all means enter me for the great jointer.

Gene


----------



## gurteen (Aug 25, 2010)

Need a jointer I have lots of laurel ,nice timber but hard!


----------



## BioBill (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd like to own a benchtop jointer to be able to put a smooth face on rough split branches prepratory to flitch cutting veneers.


----------



## DvdMntgmry (Dec 9, 2010)

*consider me entered!*

I don't own a jointer of any kind but would love one. I have access to a lot of old pallets that I could use for projects but I don't have a good way to square them up for use. This jointer would be perfect!


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

No, I don't have either but would like one.


----------



## vanilla gorilla (Mar 12, 2010)

*This looks like a sweet tool!*

I have a veeeeeery old bench top jointer that never joints anything square. I would love to have this tool, as it would be a HUGE upgrade, and I want to see if the spiral cutter head makes as big a difference as people say. Thanks!


----------



## dnpainting (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't have a bench top jointer. I do have a floor unit that is really really old. Would love to get a bench top model and clear some floor space in my small workshop.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I currently have a 6" Powermatic jointer.
Once I bought it, I was very happy with how often it is used.

But the Powermatic is heavy. The bench top jointer in this contest is about 40 lbs. Much lighter than my Powermatic.

If I had a bench top jointer, I would build a cabinet with it on the top and shelves for other tool storage below the top surface.


----------



## barrygelber (May 29, 2010)

No, I do not currently own a benchtop jointer. 
I have a lumber supplier who I have used on projects that need that kind of precision, but have often wished I could do it in my own shop.
Barry G.


----------



## Woodstuff (Feb 9, 2010)

Would like a jointer since I work with rough lumber to build furniture pieces for the house. This would solve the problem of getting at least one flat side before planning.


----------



## digger100 (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't own a jointer, so this would be a big plus to my workshop. Using a router for all my jointer work.

Sounds like a great product at a great price.


----------



## jb1857 (Dec 10, 2011)

I do not have a bench top jointer but would make good use of one. Being portable and doing a good job of milling would be Great!!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I do not own a benchtop jointer but it would be nice to have a second jointer with a spiral cutter head that fits on the work surface.


----------



## oliver (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a jet 12" jointer/planer. Unfortunately, it does not have a spiral cutterhead, and tearout is a problem.


----------



## Earlyfreeze (May 19, 2010)

I don't have a jointer. For edge jointing I use my router table. For face jointing I use a hand plane. A dedicated machine would be a great asset.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

*A great improvement*

I have a benchtop jointer,but not of this quality. I believe the spiral cutting head would produce a much better product.


----------



## aerosquid (Apr 30, 2012)

i'd do anything to have a jointer in my shop. Thap plus a bandsaw would make me complete!


----------



## kevlar (Sep 29, 2009)

I do not have a jointer, and I have to re-configure my router table for jointing whenever I need a straight edge, which takes a lot of time (not to mention wasted wood, if it's not set up right). I would love to have a benchtop jointer! I don't have enough room for a large one so a benchtop jointer would be perfect.


----------



## woodmanjm (Mar 22, 2010)

I do not own a benchtop jointer. Have looked and looked at them as I have bought unsurfaced wood. would be easier with a jointer.
Thanks for the give a way.
John


----------



## thebearfifty (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't have one but would like to


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Don't have one. Would love one but can't afford one. Please throw my name in the draw for one. If I am lucky enough to win, I will make room for one. Thanks.

p.s. Thanks for making this available to the membership. Are there restrictions for Canadian members?


----------



## mtrunz (Feb 11, 2009)

*Cutech Bench Top Jointer Giveaway*

I do not currently own a bench type jointer but would certainly like to. After recently retiring from the engineering field, there are a lot of projects that I'd like to tackle and it's all about having the right tools so having a Cutech bench top jointer would make some of these projects a lot more enjoyable and yield a much better end result. I've never been lucky when it comes to winning anything but thank you Router Forums and Cutech for this great opportunity and best of luck to whoever does win.


----------



## EZgoing (Apr 13, 2010)

I do have a Grizzly blade type floor model that still needs to be rebuilt (bought well used and a little abused), but it is 'usable' at the moment... I do a lot of smaller projects and use mainly figured woods. I would LOVE to have a unit that has a spiral cutter head as they are well known to help eliminate chip-out and tear-out with the figured woods that I mainly use... This Cutech unit would be perfect for my smaller shop. I think I'd make a father - son project out of rebuilding the Grizzly and donate it to my son for his workshop...


----------



## samglo (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't currently own a jointer, but have been looking into 6" jointers. This might work really well for my small basement shop!


----------



## topkennedy (Dec 6, 2012)

I am currently new to woodworking and don't own one but would love to add it add new projects.


----------



## spiffyjwc (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't currently have a jointer (benchtop or floor), but would certainly love to have a benchtop version!


----------



## wdmcneely (Dec 23, 2011)

No I do not own a jointer.


----------



## steveonmars (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't have a jointer but would love one. I'm disabled and can't afford to buy many tools but I love woodworking so this is something on my wishlist that I won't be able to get for a long time myself.
Steve


----------



## jpjjmm (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a very old standard jointer and it seems to me these new spiral cutter head type have a lot of advantages over the old straight knife style.


----------



## jeffrine01 (Mar 28, 2013)

I do not currently have a jointer. I have been looking at a similar sized model from Grizzly and also Porter Cable. Hoping to add one to the shop within the next 12 months.


----------



## paynejk (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a bench jointer that is used often, and it has conventional blades. I would really like to have a spiral cutter head for all the obvious reasons.


----------



## bill1948 (Aug 20, 2013)

I do not own one because of the cost. I'm new at woodworking but want to grow with the profession.


----------



## Vics_Ukes (Feb 13, 2009)

No, I don't have a jointer at the moment and I need one to make laminated ukulele necks an easier task.


----------



## robdav (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't have any jointer right now. A bench top model would be a great start.


----------



## bareed (Apr 25, 2013)

I have an old Rockwell 4" Deluxe Delta jointer mounted on a bench. The lighter weight and newer spiral cutterhead with inserts technology would be welcomed


----------



## azbird (Aug 13, 2011)

I would LOVE to own a jointer. I've tried using my router without much success. I've also tried a #7 hand plane with the board on edge but the results were so so and it took a looong time. I don't have a table saw and have also used a circular saw for the long edge and then miter saw for the 90 degree cross cut... cumbersome. I dream of owning a jointer.


----------



## Real49er (Nov 4, 2013)

To be honest I'm primarily a Neanderthal hand tool guy. No power tool is going to give you the finish attained with hand tools. That said, I've been trying to use more salvaged and rough stock to save a bit of $$$, and dimensioning this type of lumber by hand is backbreaking and time-consuming, not to mention potentially injurious to my high end planes. I don't have space for stationary power tools, and the only non-portable power tool I have is a bench top drill press, so what appears to be an excellent bench top jointer would be a welcome addition to my small shop.


----------



## gmalloy99 (Jun 26, 2014)

I've got an old delta floor standing machine out in the barn. I'd like the small benchtop model to bring inside to the basement...Weighing 40 some-odd lbs gives me the option of carrying it down the stairs.


----------



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't own a benchtop jointer, but am anticipating needing to equip a shop of limited size so would be interested in one.


----------



## justunbarnes (Apr 1, 2014)

*Need one for sure*

Been needing one. Need one by the end of the year (Don't think my old shop smith will last).


----------



## bmckechn (May 3, 2014)

At present I do not have a jointer. Small workshop so a bench top would be perfect.


----------



## BigJoshMan (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have one, but I would Love one. All I have is my Stanley #6, and that is technically not a jointer.


----------



## PawPawJeff (Nov 7, 2014)

I currently have a benchtop jointer but would like with with a spiral cutter head.


----------



## pr0nny21 (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't currently own one, though I'd love to. I'm building my own kitchen cabinets at the moment and am quite enjoying myself, to the point where I'll be interested in continuing cabinetry for others. Cutting / gluing the door panels would be much easier without having to use a home-made jig on the table saw that gives me one straight edge so I can again cut the opposite for a 'straight' board.


----------



## Robert Brennan (Feb 4, 2012)

I also do not own a bench top jointer so I will read up on them just in case I need to!


----------



## jdy98p (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't have a jointer at all, so I just sit around and imagine all the boards I'd work I had one small enough to sit in my townhouse workshop. This benchtop version would work nicely.


----------



## Dan Hill (Dec 24, 2011)

*Mr.*

I do not own a bench top jointer but would like one for the small projects I do now.
Dan Hill


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

No, I do not own one, but really would like to. It would make my Cigar Box Guitar making a lot easier, not to mention all the other things I could make. Thnk you for your time and teouble.

John Bradshaw [email protected]


----------



## TallPaul85 (Sep 27, 2004)

I have one but it that good of quality.


----------



## Aztrooper4698 (Feb 10, 2014)

*This Joiner would be a nice fit*

I am just getting back into wood working after many years. I am slowly building up my shop tools and I have not purchased a joiner. I think based on what I read that this Bench top Joiner would probably be the perfect fit for my small shop.


----------



## kahirsch (Nov 30, 2014)

I don' t have one currently, but plan to purchase one (unless I win the drawing, of course) because I have an increased need for exotic wood prep for furniture and jewelry boxes.

Ken


----------



## Joe_Blaze (Aug 14, 2014)

Terrific offer - please count me in!


----------



## JonM44 (Mar 10, 2012)

I've got an old Craftsman jointer that's reaching the end of it's useful life. I'd love to have a bench top model since my projects are on the smaller side.


----------



## davewynd (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes I would like to own a bench top jointer as they dont take up much space and would be ideal for all those jointing of boards
count me in
cheers


----------



## ccreddell (Jul 20, 2010)

I would love to have one!


----------



## oldhippiedave (Sep 30, 2004)

No I do not currently own one but it is at the top of my buying list. Winning this one would be sweet.


----------



## kauila (May 17, 2015)

The retail price is low enough to make my guess that it is probably manufactured in China. I have had little luck with long-term durability from any sort of electronic product made in China.


----------



## mitch8 (Oct 17, 2011)

I currently do not have a jointer in my little shop. And I have found that many of my projects would have benefited with access to one. This bench top model would be a nice addition for my small shop.


----------



## db5 (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't have one but working my way through college at a cabinet shop I knew how useful they could be. I have used a Shopsmith (three different ones) and just couldn't justify buying that set up. When you need to make two edges match perfectly you need a quick process not a "tear down, set up, tear down, reset to what you were doing" process. Shopsmiths are wonderful but not for this. Sometimes you need a small, available, dedicated machine that is unobtrusive, out of the way until you really need it and then "voila"; there it is and you are off and running.


----------



## assar torp (Jan 31, 2012)

I do not own a bench top jointer, but I would like to. It would be a practical choice for a small shop with a lack of space.


----------



## JimInNM (Jun 24, 2012)

I do not own a benchtop jointer but would love to as I do many small projects that would benefit in quality if I could joint the boards first.


----------



## Bobcar#1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Little by little I have been building up my wood shop. A jointer is one of two missing shop tools. I have been doing more and more cabinets (primarily for home use) and a jointer would be very helpful with my panels. Robert W Steen, [email address removed]


----------



## Al51 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Would be a great help*

I get most of my wood, rough sawn, from a local saw mill. I have a thickness planer but have always done the edges by hand... very time consuming. This would really help a lot. I'm particularly intrigued by the spiral cut.


----------



## Moontoad (Jul 20, 2010)

*Space saver!*

I have an old floor-standing jointer that is almost the same size, but have to give up my shop space. A benchtop model would allow me to continue to own a jointer.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok I'll play. I do not have a jointer do to lack of space so this would be good.
Thanks just let me know when I win and I will tell you where to ship it to :wink:


----------



## foxxrunning (Apr 26, 2012)

I do have an old jointer that my father had used when he was alive. It is driven by a motor that could be unhitched from the jointer and used to run other machines in his shop. As the motor has long since died and gone to its final reward, I would love to have a new jointer, (especially one with a spiral cutterhead. Please enter my name in the running for this jointer. Thanks.

david


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't currently have a benchtop jointer. I think one would be handy to have for jointing smaller pieces.


----------



## rgard (Jan 20, 2011)

I do not presently have a jointer. I need one.

Roger Gardner


----------



## RetiredJake (Jun 25, 2013)

Have recently had to reduce my shop to a 8' x 12' shed. A small jointer like this would really help me out.


----------



## Lappa (Feb 5, 2015)

I've just started into wood work and am building up my workshop equipment. I do not have a thicknesser or joiner but have been looking at buying one or the other. Count me in for the Cutech benchtop Joiner draw!!!!


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I dont have one but could seriously use one in my shop.


----------



## wcsmith (Feb 21, 2012)

No I don't have one yet - it would be a great addition to my growing tool set.


----------



## Wolflax44 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Yes, but, it is an off brand.*

I have a bench planer/jointed but, is an off brand and is very inexpensive. With that it operates as such. Not very accurate or very long lasting. The blades need to be constantly sharpened. It is small in size and is easy to move around but, with it's poor performance, I don't use it much.


----------



## Sandray (Aug 4, 2012)

I would wear this bench top Jointer out, and yes I would love to have this Jointer. Tired of trying to true up boards on the tablesaw and/or planar.

Scott


----------



## Terry McHugh (Feb 10, 2012)

*Cutech Jointer Giveaway*

Oh Momma! Can I use that bit of hardware! I don't have a jointer and I've been pulling my hair out at times using dimensional lumber. My planing and sanding are so time consuming and frankly leave very much to be desired (though I do need the practice of course). Edge jointing I've been using a router table with success but sure would like to be able to step up my projects with this machine.

Cheers to the winner!


----------



## Ranger1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh yes this would make a nice addition to my shop. I don't have a jointer at this time. Pick me please...


----------



## rogerlvanness (Oct 27, 2013)

I purchased a small used grizzly at a yard sale. I love it and use it alot, but, there are times i need something bigger.


----------



## ronheb454 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes please enter my name. I do not have a jointer as my working space is limited but a bench type jointer would be great, thanks much for the offer and chance to obtain one.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I do not own a bench type jointer but I wood like to own one. It wood expand my capabilities in my woodworking projects and wood not take up a lot of space in my small shop.


----------



## Chief2156 (Jan 25, 2013)

I do not have a jointer at this time. I would love to have one since the arthritis in my hands a wrist is making it very hard for me to do any hand sanding. Good luck to all.


----------



## Terry Hill (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't have a jointer. I'm getting into more advanced projects and I really want one.


----------



## daf1959 (Aug 5, 2007)

I do have a floor model joiner but would love a spiral cutter joiner that will go on table top and free up some room.


----------



## wbtsguy (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't have one but could use one when we start the remodel. Count me in, too.


----------



## gomolajoe (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't have a jointer. I am using a table saw or router table to joint boards. My small basement shop won't hold large tools. I am working around my table saw in the center of my shop and set the router table up on a workmate folding stand. I would be less dependent on big box s4s lumber and could source my material from a local band saw mill.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't have one. I would like one.


----------



## Whubble's Buddy (May 20, 2013)

I don't currently own a bench-top, or any other kind, or jointer. I sure would like to own one in the future. The main impediments to owning one now are money and space. If I get off of my behind and clean up the garage/workshop, I can eliminate one impediment, but money still will remain the problem, at least in the short, possibly even medium term. And that is even at the reasonable price of the Cutech model. Big sigh, oh well.


----------



## tjcarita (Feb 1, 2009)

Today is my Birthday and I wanted a nice tool just like this sweet bench top joiner. guess what, It didn't happen, I still don't own one, ho hum! Maybe I'll win this one! If I do win I know my projects will look a whole lot better! 

Edit, 
I forgot to say I had one to use once a long time ago but my son took it with him when he moved to NC. But I have many other tools like a router that can substitute for a joiner. But a joiner would be a lot better to have!


----------



## Hennebror (Dec 22, 2013)

I currently do not own a Jointer. I would like to but am in the military and move every couple of years which makes a floor standing jointer difficult to justify. Haven't been impressed with the other bench top models currently on the market. Hopefully this one does it right!


----------



## pitonyak (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not currently own one because I lack floor space and funds to buy one. I would like to own one. I currently use hand planes, or a sled on my planer.


----------



## jsinger718 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't have one yet, but I'm looking to move my skills up to the next level, and I'd love to have one! Please enter me into the drawing! Thanks


----------



## hugoreth (Nov 7, 2010)

Tengo una mesa de trabajo de fabricación casera,.. me agradaria participar del sorteo...!!
Hugo Agustinho,, [email protected]


----------



## Sroy2 (Aug 9, 2015)

I do not currently own one right now, I am trying to save up the money to purchase one. It would make life easier. I am currently using a old hand plane that my wife's grandpa left to me.


----------



## arfarfarf (Sep 4, 2011)

*Giveaway*

Yes to both questions


----------



## mrbrat (Nov 11, 2008)

I have never owned a jointer of any sort, but it would be nice to up my game a bit!


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

I presently own one but it is of lesser quality. A stop up in quality would make me very happy.
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## tabbicatc (Dec 11, 2008)

I do not have one, mainly due to limited funds.


----------



## A. C. (Mar 10, 2014)

*No and Yes*



Router Forums said:


> Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?


I currently do not have a bench or any jointer. I decided to try to use my router for jointing after reading a short article about setting it up. I needed a proper, general purpose fence so I decided to try adding jointing capability, simply, the outfeed side could be slid out to accomodate the wood taken off by the router bit. I think it's a reasonable design, for wood, but it was tricky to make and very fiddly to assemble, and fiddly to set up for any jointing. It takes at least a couple of tries before I am confident in how much I am taking off. So I definitely would like to own a jointer in the near future.


----------



## lukewaters (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't currently have one, but I'm in the process of building up my first real wood shop!


----------



## Mike0999 (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't have one, but would like one. I'm new to woodworking and a jointer seems like an incredibly useful tool.


----------



## bobbykey (Nov 28, 2013)

*Father taught me how, now need the tools!*

My father taught me wood working including using a jointer. Sadly, it was sold upon his death in 2005. I have a planner and table saw and a scroll saw. A jointer is just what is needed. I found a person to buy some ruff cut quarter-sawn exotic woods and need to have them joined using a friends jointer about 10 miles away.

I recently retired teaching public schools and have a small fixed income, so purchasing a jointer is proving to be difficult. I would love to match it up with the planner and make finer projects than what I can do now. I work in one stall of my two car garage, this jointer would be of the right size.

Bob Lewis of Newport News, VA


----------



## tfb1909 (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't own one, but would like to, since I work in a garage and could use the space savings.


----------



## effemmeffe (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't have one, but I'd really like to because processing raw wood is cheaper than prefinished or going to the local woodshop to have it planed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow!!! Holy Hanna! That sure brought in a whole lot of new members...
_*Welcome! *_
It would be great if you new members would tell us something about your woodworking and generally where you live, ie please fill out some info in the profile.
This is a very friendly place and no one will hassle you but it sure makes it easier to chat with other members if they have a first name. (The N/A clan is huge!)


----------



## ansel (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't have a bench type jointer but would love one as a space saving solution. Like the spiral cutter idea as well and typically don't work on larger pieces so this would be great.


----------



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

Currently an older DJ-20 Delta 8" jointer is what I am jointing with, no matter if I am putting an edge on a 16' piece of lumber or finding a starting point on an 18" piece of wind-thrown branch found along a hike in the woods. I can see where a smaller bench-top model would be easier on the latter.


----------



## haresign (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't have one, but it certainly would come in handy.


----------



## RaymondandSandy Harms (May 8, 2015)

I do not currently have a joiner however I have been looking to purchase one. It would be nice to win your bench top, thanks for the opportunity and good luck to all.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I do not own a jointer right now, but most of my work is now on childrens toys and this table top model would be wonderful.

Thank you for the chance at winning this tool.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't have a jointer of any kind. I rely on handplanes. I recently moved to Maine where I have quick access to several local rough-cut sawmills. A jointer like the Cutech would allow me to do more and save a load of money at the same time.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't have one I would sure like to win one. My current jointer is 4"


----------



## joericky (Apr 23, 2015)

Sounds like a great machine for my shop.


----------



## breitmeyer (Nov 24, 2014)

*Joiner Give Away*

I do not own a joiner/planer, but would love to.


----------



## stevenkimbell (Nov 24, 2014)

I do not currently own one, primarily because of cost. I do want one someday as there are many projects I wish to undertake that require greater accuracy than I seem to achieve using my hand held router. The biggest item on my list is the building of my own kitchen cabinets and doors. A jointer would be a marvelous addition to my shop for this.


----------



## NormanBurt (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't yet have one, but could certainly use one. I am an amateur luthier, and can see this would be a useful addition to the toolset.


----------



## pj91 (Jun 10, 2011)

*quality*

Portability, accuracy, and spiral cutter heads all are most appealing to me.


----------



## Phil Dalton (May 12, 2009)

I do not presently own a jointer of any size and believe I would find one useful. A bench-top machine would probably fill most or all my needs since I tend to work on small projects.
Please enter me in the drawing.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## donsch6766 (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't have a jointer and, naturally, often find that such a tool would be very useful. With limited space a benchtop model would be ideal.


----------



## agilbert66 (Mar 17, 2014)

I do not currently own a jointer, let alone a bench-top model. My woodshop projects are starting to back up (outdoor storage benches, planters, craftroom storage and cabinetry, etc) and I'm in desperate need of space- and time-saving solutions! This bench-top jointer would satisfy both of my needs.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Router Forums said:


> *Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*


I do not own a jointer at all right now. I am learning/building my shop. I would definitely like to own one because for starters I have a garage and not a lot of room. Having a more portable solution means I can afford to use it more. Having examined the work I want to be able to do, a bench jointer will cover all of it.


----------



## oldtimer1029 (Dec 3, 2011)

*My Giveaway*

I bought a 6" jointer-planer about 25 years ago and I have worn it out. I gave it to my brother in law. He's a hoarder. So now that I still have projects, I want this Cutech jointer badly. I need it.


----------



## Pinball (Oct 7, 2014)

I own a Steel City jointer which is the same as the CUtech jointer, but pre name change. I use it for small projects usually with old used lumber. Week-end most of the time with the "profit" going to the Wounded Warrior project. I thought about a new larger jointer, but not sure it would get much use. I will stay with the bench top.


----------



## grindertom (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up on the bench top jointer contest. Please enter my name. I am planning on purchasing a bench top unit in the very near future. The jointer has to be a bench top unit because of a lack of space in my shop.
-Tom


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't currently own a jointer or a planer. Next tool(s) on my list. I like the new spiral head products and the Cutech with an extruded aluminum head may be the right idea.


----------



## lssmo (Dec 8, 2013)

*cuetec jointer*

would be handy for taking on jobsite when doing installations.


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

YES! I am in the market for a good bench top jointer. I am looking to down size my shop some since I became recently unemployed and need the space; and might have to sell some of my larger stationary tools. Then I will still be able to produce boxes and other small gift items to sell.


----------



## brad_judy (Nov 12, 2008)

You bet I'd like to have one! I don't currently have a jointer and this would greatly help my projects.


----------



## rm8168 (Feb 13, 2015)

I currently do not own a jointer of any kind. I keep looking at them but budget is tight. I typically buy my project wood at the the Habitat for Humanity Restore where many pieces of wood need a better edge. Currently using my router now to get that edge but its a bit slow and cumbersome, not to mention limiting to dimensions given the bits I have.


----------



## BigfootQA (Jan 19, 2015)

I do not currently have a jointer but have always wanted one to straighten board edges for gluing. The price point on this model is great and if I don't win one I will certainly keep this on my Want to have list.


----------



## larrymummey (Apr 2, 2012)

I had to give up my Rockwell 4" jointer when I moved. it was a straight knife model and am excited to use a spiral cutter head type that will improve the finish of my work. I can't imagine no tear out with curly grained wood - what a wonder. I hope that I win. Who knows I may even replace my Delta thickness planer with one of yours. The price is right.


----------



## nikmavr (Jul 27, 2012)

This would be perfect for my workshop...! Good machines make the difference...


----------



## zhett (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't have yet, but would love to have one. Slowly but surely been building up my home shop. Currently have mismashed used gears: Bosch router, Delta table saw, Delta drillpress. All are serving me well, after tuning & alignment.


----------



## tkb5 (Jan 12, 2015)

I do not currently own a jointer but would like to. I do woodworking projects and this would do the trick.


----------



## GreyRadean (Jan 29, 2014)

Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?

I do not have a bench top joiner but have been doing some research. I've been under the impression that a larger floor-standing jointer would produce more consistent results. The problem is: they are quite pricey. I'd love to dispel that impression and put this to the test!

Grey


----------



## wspier (Jan 1, 2013)

*No, but owuld like to.*

I do not own one, but would like to so I don't have to keep doing it with my router.


----------



## bigtom57 (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't have a jointer and being a benchtop jointer it would have a new home in the 12 by 16 shed i'm fixing to build.


----------



## Sambo (May 19, 2014)

I only have a Stanley jointer plane (and a Stanley jack plane). I need to get some 21st century technology in my shop. A jointer would be a huge help.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a small 6" jointer but I need space and a table top jointer would be just the thing.


----------



## panzer4 (Jun 20, 2011)

I desperately need a jointer for my part time woodworking business. I have to use a table saw or my router table for jointing and it takes much more time than I have to spend on building projects. If I win, you will have a faithful customer for life! Please... pick me, my family will thank you for it.

Mike Rooney


----------



## rjb-nc (Dec 2, 2006)

*Cutech Bench Jointer*

Sounds like this tool would be an ideal addition to my shop. It's small size and Benchtop flexibility would fit well for my typical projects. :grin:


----------



## cwhite234 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't own a jointer.... I need a jointer, this one. Hope we "ALL" win!


----------



## Ruffian998 (Aug 5, 2015)

I currently do not own a benchtop jointer but would like to, to start saving some money on rough cut lumber.


----------



## BucketHead (May 4, 2013)

Nope, don't have a jointer, but I sure wish I did. It turns out that I'm not all that good with a handplane.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I currently use a DELTA 6" jointer but as I receive requests for smaller items I find that moving that mass about in my small shop is turning out to be more trouble than the projects are frequently worth, especially the charity requests. It would be a welcome addition and my neighbor and fellow woodworker would be most pleased to update his shop with my Delta. In that case we both win as I can always walk down the road and use it as can he come up to use the smaller bench top.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't have one, but could find many uses for one........


----------



## DRL1985 (Jun 1, 2013)

*I want one...*

I currently have a Porter Cable bench top jointer.
It is the 2nd most used tool in my shop.
Not sure how I managed without it.


----------



## firechief521 (Sep 28, 2015)

No, I do not own a bench type jointer. I have been doing woodworking on a individual project basis for only a few short years, I started building projects after remodeling a bathroom and bedroom. I have a limited amount of space and have been taking my wood to a friends house 30 miles away to do some of these more intricate processes. So, i'll have to look into you product a bit closer down the line.


----------



## Bstyln (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello and thank you for the opportunity to participate in your contest for a Model 40160H-CT bench top jointer with the new new spiral cutterhead. I do not currently have such a tool or anything even along those lines. I like many in life am actively exiting the chaos of my current 9-5 with the goals of pursuing the hobbies and passions I have grown to love. A tool like this would assist me in this process.

Every day lately I go home after long days and practice my joints, mortises and tool maintenance. Even the wife recognizes the happiness I exude while working on making myself better. It also brings the two of us together on many other projects which we hope will result in a new business where we build and create things together.

Quality of life is more important than accumulations and I feel that a quality tool such as this can only help!

Thank you,


----------



## Al_Breit (Jul 27, 2014)

I do not own a bench top jointer and would love to have one, looks like a nice size to use on all the smaller projects I am always building.


----------



## Larry W (Sep 1, 2012)

I do NOT currently own any jointer. Sooooo, I'm forced to make frequent visits to my neighbor to use hers. She says I should just break down and buy one, but I don't ever seem to have the $$$. Maybe "the HAT" will smile on me


----------



## Ktm71 (Feb 9, 2015)

No, I don't own one, but I have had tool-lust for one for a while. Currently I just spend more on finished wood and hope it is true. Not always a valid assumption.

Good price for a spiral cutter model! Even Better to win it!


----------



## Kodi1124 (Apr 7, 2014)

I do not have a one, but have been needing one for a few big projects I have planned.


----------



## navarro1950 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Bench Top Jointer Giveaway*

No I don't own a bench top jointer, but I'd love too.


----------



## Dtone (Feb 10, 2015)

I have no jointer at all and have always wanted to own one. It takes me forever to properly square up and flatten stock by using my table saw and planer - and sometimes that doesn't yield the best results. So, Yes I would love to own this jointer!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dtone said:


> I have no jointer at all and have always wanted to own one. It takes me forever to properly square up and flatten stock by using my table saw and planer - and sometimes that doesn't yield the best results. So, Yes I would love to own this jointer!


That's a pretty good answer . You got my vote


----------



## PapaTango (Oct 9, 2015)

No, not a Jointer owner yet as I am a novice woodworker (and I use that term loosely!) who came into the game because of a neighbour wanting to dispose of Pine & Fir trees from his garden and I was wanting to burn as seasoned wood. 

I bought a chainsaw & mill and began learning how to mill, sticker & dry and ultimately use, the timber in a more rewarding & meaningful way and slowly began to accumulate the toys.

There are limits to what I can achieve without undergoing exhaustive work and this leads me to the Cutech site as I have been pondering for ages, whether to buy a jointer/edger but have been reluctant to so do because of cost. Gaining a perfectly flat face and square edge I have come to appreciate, is very important when building things from wood!


----------



## dessimus (Jun 8, 2012)

I do not own a jointer and do not have space for a floor size model and I would like a tool like this to build out my small shop.


----------



## skittles5448 (Oct 9, 2015)

I am new to woodworking. My dad just gave me a Black & Decker Router 7616. I'm excited to try it out on the china hutch I'm working on. This jointer would be a welcome addition to my woodworking. Thank you for the opprotunity.


----------



## drichmond33 (Mar 23, 2014)

I am a relatively new woodworker and have an older Craftsman jointer that I picked up at an estate sale, but the motor is on it's last legs. I would love to replace it with a Cutech model!


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

I currently own an old delta 6" benchtop jointer planer. It is low end and gets me by for most things but not without a fight. I can not afford (single income w/ wife, 2 kids, 2 dogs, and 2 rabbits - too many mouths to feed) a better or larger unit. I do like the fact that benchtop jointers are compact, fairly light weight, and easily portable. As a military member, I have to move around a lot from base to base and am only allowed a certain weight of household goods. Quality tools usually mean lots of weight so I am restricted to small tools until I have a permanent residence. This Cutech model looks like a killer piece of machinery and I could foresee a lot less effort using it over my current model - saving time, money, and frustration. Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to win such a great tool!


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 17, 2012)

I do not own one. I've not had room for a free-standing jointer, but I might for a benchtop model.


----------



## lymer (Jun 16, 2010)

Working on some chain saw lumber this would be very handy


----------



## plowtruck (Jan 3, 2014)

I do not own one but I need one very much. I am a U.S.Air Force dissabled veteran and because of my dissabilities I can no longer stand on my feet for long periods of time. I still love woodworking so I am setting up a shop and smaller scale tools and build wooden ships. I could place this tool on a bench with other small tools and I roll from one bench to another while I work. My only income is my dissabilty payment from the VA. this makes it very difficult to buy needed tools and winning this one would simply be outstanding.


----------



## browngene (Feb 17, 2012)

I do not have one but like to.


----------



## dennford (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't have a jointer - currently doing things the hard way and I would see this as a great aid to my woodworking

Denn


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Yes I have one, it's vintage Craftsman but,*

I haven't had a chance to use it yet. It's broken and needs a part of the lift ramp what ever you call it but anyway it's pot metal and broken. That side of the table moves back and forth so until I find that part I'm out of luck. I'd like to have something in place that works because I have to come up with (build) a Christmas gift. 

Please let me win that new table, I promise I'll use it and take good care of it. I will!


Bryan


----------



## tmuka (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't have any jointer, but I'd sure like to win one to use on my projects!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jules (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't have one, because I can't find one that's reasonably priced with a small footprint. This jointer looks great,


----------



## Doctor D (Sep 20, 2010)

I do not currently own a bench top planer, but would use one for site work, with my portable table saw. Presently I own a Felder Jointer/ Planer.

John


----------



## Munza (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't have one but anticipate needing one to get into woodworking as a hobby

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Programer (Jan 10, 2015)

A bench top model would be great to have. It would work for me.


----------



## ksuquix (Mar 17, 2009)

I have one and hate it. If I had something a bit more usable, I would like it.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't have a jointer anymore since having to downsize dramatically a few years ago. A portable one such as this would be ideal because, when not in use, it could be stored out of the way very easily. 
Much of the lumber I get needs quite a bit of milling and, although a router sled works, it is not the most feasible method for any quantity.
I would certainly love to win this!


----------



## nukefield13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Currently don't have a jointer in my shop but sure would like to win one.


----------



## Terrie (Oct 1, 2011)

I do not own a jointer of any kind because I do not have room in my garage shop. Recently I have been buying rough lumber and find myself needing to find the space for one. This benchtop sounds like a good choice.


----------



## coy (Oct 20, 2010)

Have never owned a jointer. Use hand plane, or if larger project, have relie on using a friends.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I dont have one .Havent had the money to get one but have needed one several times!!!


----------



## dr.steven.james (Oct 12, 2015)

I do not have a jointer, but I have been shopping for one for some time. Thanks


----------



## arfarfarf (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes and Yes. There is always room for improvement.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Would love to have it just because I think it's awesome.


----------



## Chauncy (Oct 13, 2015)

I would love a bench top jointer. Even though I am fairly new to woodworking, many of the plans I have for this winter requirer a jointer and a table top model would be perfect for the smaller projects I have in mind. I hope to make enough projects to sell to raise money for an African missionary our church supports. If possible I would like to raise enough money to send hi a shopsmith.


----------



## JimInNM (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't have a benchtop jointer but desperately need one. I make lots of small projects from other people's cutoff's and need to glue boards together to get the right width. Many times the glue line is highly visible due to the boards not being square on the jointed edge. So, the answer is a jointer if I'm lucky enough to win to end my problem


----------



## joericky (Apr 23, 2015)

Would like to have one


----------



## Zaphod370 (Oct 13, 2015)

I do not currently own any kind of jointer or planer. I currently use a split fence router setup or a jointing jig on my cheap table saw if I need to joint
a board. Since I am very new to woodworking, I haven't built up a large collection of tools yet and working out of a two car garage, a benchtop model would be perfect for my limited space.

Dan


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

My next big purchase will be a planer and joiner. Would love to have this.


----------



## mikelawson113 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice bench top unit, spiral head sounds good, will fit in my small shop


----------



## MoWood (Oct 14, 2015)

Router Forums said:


> *Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*


I do not have a jointer. I currently try to joint edges with an old no-name block plane. As you can see I need something.  Of course I would LOVE to own one.


----------



## twak (May 21, 2011)

I do not currently have a benchtop jointer. I been using my free standing Delta 6 inch jointer for over 20 years and it takes too much valuable floor space for my small shop.


----------



## rgard (Jan 20, 2011)

I do not presently own a jointer but I am looking forward to winning this one.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

I don't currently own a bench type jointer, but I would like to own one.

The main reason I would like to own one, is space and portability. Space is like Tokyo real estate in the workshop, and a portable jointer will allow me to make the most of the working space I do have. . I do have a 6 inch jointer, but the surfaces are out of parallel, and the wheels are uhm, flaky. because of the size of the jointer, and space it takes, it got relegated to a corner, with other items in front. (so basically doesn't get used), not even for cleaning up of table saw marks (which is used for squaring up)


----------



## Al_Breit (Jul 27, 2014)

I do not own a bench top jointer. I would like to add one like this as it would quit handy doing small work in the shop.


----------



## routermat (Jan 30, 2007)

*Would love to have one!!*

I do not currently have one but would love to have this. I do a lot of wood working but unable to afford such a great tool. This tool would save a great deal of space in my small shop.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Win a jointer*

Yews would love to have a portable one. I'm moving soon and will have to part with the Jet 6" that I currently have


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a Powertec BJ600 6" Jointer. It works well for a bench top model. Got a great deal on blades for it a few months ago, $4 dollars a set.... bought the man out.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I was at Mike's when he was testing it. Did a pretty good job for a benchtop. Sure would be nice for the smaller pieces.

HJ


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

I currently do not own a bench top Jointer. I used to have a Jet, but was sold when I moved cross country. I would love to win this one, because I would have more money to spend on WOOD!!!


----------



## bblackwell (Jan 1, 2014)

no I do not have one. It would be of great help to have a bench jointer..


----------



## Elum (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't have a bench top jointer and it would be a welcome addition to my shop to have and use. Quality tools make it so much easier to to do quality work. Looking forward to adding the Cutech Model 40160H-CT bench top jointer to my shop. Thanks Cutech for the opportunity to make my small shop more productive.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

:laugh2::dance3:On October 19, 2015 we will do a random drawing to select a winner.


----------



## Dan1951 (Mar 21, 2011)

I do not, but would like to own a benchtop jointer. Very small shop and strong desire to accurately joint boards.


----------



## waikiki (Oct 19, 2015)

I dont have a jointer but would like to have one as it opens more doors for the use of different grades of woods


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I would like to own this jointer because of it's portability. Also having replaceable cutters are a plus. It looks like CUTECH has built a winner, and I am happy to be included in this drawing.


Congratulations! :grin:

Just after midnight (CDT) we used random.org to choose the winner of the new Cutech Bench Top Jointer. 

Congratulations, @gmercer_48083 (Gary) for being our winner! 

Please contact me by PM with your shipping information.


----------



## arfarfarf (Sep 4, 2011)

I do but it is a beater. I would like to have a good one.


----------



## PapaTango (Oct 9, 2015)

No, not a Jointer owner yet as I am a novice woodworker (and I use that term loosely!) and this leads me to the Cutech site as I have been pondering for ages, whether to buy a jointer/edger but have been reluctant to so do because of cost. 

Gaining a perfectly flat face and square edge I have come to appreciate, is very important when building things from wood!


----------



## jbullockusanet (Nov 22, 2010)

Router Forums said:


> View attachment 155577
> 
> 
> We have partnered with *Cutech Tool LLC* to give away a Model 40160H-CT bench top jointer with the new new spiral cutterhead .
> ...


Having limited amount of space in a small garage workship, I am extremely limited in selecting jointers, the Cutech provides the quality and flexibility that would not otherwise be available in my small workspace.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

OK; it's the 19th! Who won?!


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I dont have one but really could use one in my shop Put my name in !!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> OK; it's the 19th! Who won?!


Router Forums - View Single Post - GIVEAWAY! Enter To Win New Cutech Bench Top Jointer


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Lucky guy!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations Gary....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

+1


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'Jointing jobs by appointment only'
-Gary 
Congratulations!


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats Gary! Your lucky day!


----------



## russde (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats...and well done Cutech, thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats, Gary.


----------



## TallPaul85 (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a Craftsman Joiner but isn't very wide and not that accurate.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats Gary . After reading your profile I think it's well deserved too


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Congrats, Gary. Enjoy.


----------



## ahacreative (Feb 27, 2014)

*pick me*

dont own one.


----------



## Chief2156 (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats Gary, Hope you Enjoy it.


----------



## rgard (Jan 20, 2011)

No I don't have a jointer but am looking forward to winning this one.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I was shocked to find my name was drawn, and very thankful! I will put it to good use in my small shop. I also want to thank Cutech for donating it to Router Forum for this drawing.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Congratulations Gary. Your space really can really use it.


----------



## joericky (Apr 23, 2015)

Great Machine - Wish I had one


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Enjoy the jointer Gary!


----------



## Doug123 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Enter*

Don't own one but always have wanted to. Am retiring soon and think it would be great to help me with a lot of projects.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats Gary.


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't have one but sure would like to.


----------



## cwhite234 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have one; but I need it (dining table project)


----------



## mcclellandan (Oct 23, 2012)

*Cutech Bench Top Jointer*

I do not have a Jointer that is working so enter me to win new Cutech Bench Top Jointer


----------



## joericky (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks like a great machine


----------



## rgard (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't have a jointer. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## PapaTango (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't own but would like one, since I mill my own lumber & getting a flat edge & face is pretty tiresome by other means.


----------

